
Melisma Stochastic Melody Generator - colund
http://www.link.cs.cmu.edu/melody-generator/
======
willvarfar
Wish you could download an audio; Midi doesn't "just play" in my very
mainstream browser on a very mainstream OS :(

When making hobby games
([http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/) is in just
3 weeks everybody!) I have always had the vision that the procedural music and
the procedural animations should be in sync, e.g. that the puffs of smoke from
a steam train should sync with the sound of the chuffs, or the puffs of smoke
from a factory chimney should puff in frequency to the music which should have
its tempo set by the state of the economy in the city-building game etc.

A nice client-side javascript library to make playable audio live would be
excellent.

